# Used Powermatic 54a right price?



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm considering buying a used powermatic 54a from Craigslist. The guy said he has had it for at least 7 years. Lightly used, less than 30 times. No rust and has mobile base. He is asking 500. Does anyone have any insight on this machine and opinion on price.

Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Price seems about right. New with a mobile base you'd be 1100 or so...


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

If that's the one with the long beds, it seems fairly reasonable.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it really was only used 30 times I think it would be worth 500 bucks. If it looks used I wouldn't pay that much.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

$500 is a very good price - especially with the mobile base included, but please do try it out BEFORE you buy! Let us know the end result. Be safe.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So what did you do? Do you own a new used jointer?


----------



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha, not yet. I have been debating buying a Sawstop or a tracksaw and jointer.. I have a 12 year old dewalt job site table saw that I hate.. So it's either a new table saw or track and jointer. I'm a new dentist and I worry about having an accident so I lean towards the tracksaw, but they are so $$ so I'm also considering the tracksaw. And I would have a little money left over for a jointer or another tool. However I'm not convinced yet that I can get by with just a tracksaw...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The table saw is the center piece of 90% of shops......if I was making that choice, it would be the saw stop hands down.


----------



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

Great point.


----------



## MSW_Shop (Jun 7, 2015)

I heard (forget which forum) that about 60% of (original) retail price is acceptable for Powermatic, Jet, Grizzley, etc. so long as they are in GREAT condition.
Thoughts?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

FWIW, that's the jointer I have, with mobile base, and I gave $500 for it but mine was in a shop and had been used a lot but was in great shape. To me it was worth the asking price.


----------



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice or info about this jointer? As far as I can tell it's a Rockwell?? Price is 300, I have never owned one and any advice I would appreciate.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I rebuilt two of the open stand models earlier this year. They're decent jointers, with the biggest knock being the fence adjustment kinda sucks. They'll run forever though. I sold mine with 2 hp motors, fully restored for between 300-350. The closed stand adds something, but unrestored condition decreases it a bit. I'd prefer to be in the 250 range as shown...


----------



## MSW_Shop (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm selling mine for $700, barely used, looks new.
With rolling base.
Used in 1 person shop for about 2 years I think. (my dad passed away, so selling everything, due to me living in WA and Machines in Central NY.
$500 sounds like a bargain compared to mine asking price. 


Jaredbc said:


> I'm considering buying a used powermatic 54a from Craigslist. The guy said he has had it for at least 7 years. Lightly used, less than 30 times. No rust and has mobile base. He is asking 500. Does anyone have any insight on this machine and opinion on price.
> 
> Thanks


----------

